# EquineIllusionDiaries



## EquineIllusion (Mar 3, 2007)

*29-3-07*

Hey guys, sorry I haven't had an update.

Ok, so. I'm really excited about this weekend. WE are going to a cross country course to get graded in jumping. It's going to be great fun. The weather is supposed to be wonderful too.

I'll be sure to get pictures!


----------

